# How do I get my dog to leave me alone.



## psilentchild (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't know how to word my question so let me explain whats going on. I have an alapaha blue blood bull dog, that is 1 yrs old. I don't mind him laying on me or being around me, but sometimes he gets in the way. My wife has almost fell with the baby. I have tried pushing him away; not a hard push I just put him in a spot where he is not in the way, but most of the time he just comes right back. I have tried telling him too move, move, and move till he moves out the way then I pat him on the head and/or tell he good boy, but he thinks I want to play and comes back. Its getting very frustrating. What should I do?


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Teach him to go lie down, give him a specific spot in the house that is his, a kennel or a dog bed. Teach him to down first, then down in the kennel or on the bed. Then at very short distances start to send him to the bed by giving a command like kennel or bed. Reward him and let him go. Start building the time you expect him to be quiet and out of the way. Reward him with a special toy or treat that he only gets when he is down like this. Never let him get up unless you release him. Even when you are first starting out, set him up for success by reading his body language and releasing him before he breaks. 

Alternatively buy a crate and let him hang out in that instead of on the couch.


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 1, 2009)

He has a crate, but we put it up since he became house broken. He does have a spot that he likes to lay in by the tv. I put him there once, but that was it. I will continue to put him in his spot and see how that works. That's the only problem I have out of him. He knows to sit and not eat his food until told too and to stop eating if I say stop. He just won't move.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

agree spending time showing them a task they should do instead is productive. And I always start by going with them and showing them and rewarding them because it's not a punishment, its just another task/job for them to learn. Very helpful skill that once they understand being sent away to a safety spot you can use it for many places that you can put a name to.. I use it for when I realize I have a rattle snake in the yard, I can send everyone back to the house and out of harms way while I deal with it, or if a glass gets broken on the floor in the house I can send them to a different room to wait. Going away from you and being able to manuver an obsticle away and out of line of sight of you are extremly useful tools.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

And, the reward could be a frozen, stuffed Kong, or a hard rubber bone to chew...


----------



## Kovalpup (Dec 16, 2012)

In Patricia McConnell's book "The Other End of the Leash" she mentions this sort of thing. It seems like he's created a habit of demanding attention from you. 

From my own experience, and from that book (among many others), here are my suggestions:

1. Get a clicker and train "go to your spot." If you don't know about positive reinforcement training, this site, or any dog training site will get you a great introduction. I eat meals sitting on my couch so it was important for me to teach this! When the dog finally learns to go lie in the spot, give a treat for staying for 1 minute, 3 minutes, then 2 (just an uneven interval).

2. Don't use your hands to push him away. Dogs play with their hands, and you touching him is in fact an invitation to play. You can use what's called a "body block." Dogs can boss around other dogs by controlling space instead of the dog itself. If your dog is controlling your space (and demanding attention), he might view himself pretty high up on the social hierarchy. Anyway, to do a body block, you put your hands on your chest and use your elbows or shoulder to gently nudge him away. DO NOT look at him. Eye contact in this situation will be an acknowledgement of his desire for attention.

3. Use "happy slappys." Most dogs find a pat to the top of the head mildly aversive. If the dog is bothering you, Step 1: say "Enough" (or go away, etc). Step 2: Pat him on the head twice (obviously, please be gentle), Step 3: Use body blocking to guide him away from you, Step 4: Put a treat on his spot. 

Eventually the cue "Enough" will effectively be a cue for "go to your spot" and you won't have to pat him on the head, or even stand up to body block him away.

4. You can use a clicker to teach a dog to "back up" or "move." Search this site or YouTube for some good tutorials. This will help solve the problem when he gets in your way walking around the house. (In the mean time, don't go around your dog when he blocks YOUR space. Continue walking and shuffle your feet and gently nudge him out of the way. Your house, your space, and an opportunity to be a leader without using intimidation.)

Hope this helps!! Good luck!!


----------

